# Wood wheel cleaner



## Handyman (Oct 9, 2014)

Have any Cabe members had good luck with any cleaner/solvent that will remove the dirt, grime, and other misc. crap off a vintage wood wheel nicely but will not disturb the original and delicate ink logos that are stamped on the wheels like "Lobdell" or "Fairbanks Boston"??  Thanks, Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## filmonger (Nov 3, 2014)

I find just plain old soap and warm water with a soft rag works well - keep in mind to wipe off the excess fairly quickly. It might take a few goes and it will be messy. If they are very dirty and not painted I also will use 000 steel wool with the water & soap. Also keep in mind the steel wool will take off any paint. If you have any remaining paint or pinstripes I would not use it. You might have to reapply some penetrating oil afterwards to bring back the luster and feed the wood ( remember they will be thirsty ). I also recommend a pint of beer for the applicator. I would _NOT _chance the steel wool around the Logo! If you have not done this before I would use a test rim in order to get your methodology down - Its all about the Zen...not kidding. Bet you have most likely already done this - since you know your stuff when it comes to vintage bikes!!!!


----------

